# Using mapei ultracolor FA



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm going to be using the FA on a glossy backsplash. I did a test spot behind where the hood range will be and didn't notice any scratches. 
Was wondering if others have had success or failure using this grout on polished surfaces. 
I spoke with mapei and I got the cover their butt answer.


----------



## Jeosua (Sep 21, 2017)

You'll be fine. Company I work for only uses that now.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FA and CQ use a quartz that is more rounded which reduces the risk of scratching. I have yet to have them scratch tile. I also wet the area before applying.


----------

